# ughghhg friend is hating on my "very slow" car



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

My friend is bitching about my car being sooo slow. I dont think my 0-60 of 6.9 is soooo slow. I gave him a ride and another friend went too but they are my best friends but im still mad. However this friend has a 2009 wrx stage 2 with bolt ons but still it pisses me off. He said his 5th pulled header than my 3rd. Hes probably making 60ftlbs more torque than his max hp. So in actuality it feels faster than it really is. And then he bitches about how torque is how you accelerate but it is really horsepower that judges how fast you accelerate and then he says what you feel(AKA Tourque) is how fast you are accelerating which is not true. About 2 months prior we did that 3rd gear and 5th gear race up to 115mph and I had him by 8-10 lengths and pretty much wrecked him. I forgot to mention that to him today when he dissed my car. Of course he rapes me by about 4 lengths in the same gear. Sorry if im rambling but im pissed off about it cause I love my car and its my first. I have more of a reason to get a turbo now lol.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well he is coming from a higher horsepower turbo car so of course hes gonna think its slow. I wouldnt like when anyone hates on my car but there will always be haters. Its fast enough for you and thats what matters.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Instead of wasting a bunch of money upgrading your current car, save up and buy something that will truly smoke his car. I am in the same boat because the 2.5 Golf is my first car too. Work with what you have but and enjoy it, who cares how cocky your friend gets. Besides, you can probably just laugh every time he has to fill up on gas. :laugh:


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

our cars are slow.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

you're comparing apples and oranges. see how his car stacks up against a lancer or an r32 and let him call those cars slow. mk4 vw's onward ARE slow bro (r32 is rly an audi lol). VW stopped building fast cars when they starting building fully loaded "luxury" hatchbacks. the old 8v vw's that made 130whp w/bolt ons and a cam only weighed like 2000lbs lol. 

get a vr6t mk2 and he'll never talk trash again. you could also point out its a rabbit, not a GTI which is actually comparable to a WRX in terms of price. or just drop a 3.2 vr6 into your rabbit w/the 6 speed. HAWT. 



Your friend knows what he is talking about torques. You should really try listening to him more often. Torque wins races! Horsepower is an arbitrary number derived from TORQUE. Horsepower does not actually exist but is relevant. Try listening to your friend, you might learn something about cars and physics. 


Also, VW has extremely smooth torque curve. A turbo car does NOT at all. A naturally aspirated motor also has smoother power delivery than a turbo motor. So add all this together and yes, your car does "feel" extremely slow to your friend because a turbo car that is even slower than your rabbit will naturally feel faster due to the peaky power delivery. This is due to a concept in psychology as "threshold of sensation", same reason everyone else's house smells funny except your own. 

Get the rabbit up to bout 200whp and it will be respectable but still slower than stock v8 mustang, barely. Much slower than every GTI, SI, and Mazdaspeed, wrx, etc, etc etc. 

If you want a fast vw u gotta get into mk2's dude. or if u get super duper lucky a solid mk1 can be really impressive but so hard to find parts for these days. if it has to be fwd it might as well be 1000lbs lighter w/more torque from a turbo'd vr6 or 16v because it going to need all the help it can get. 

the mkv is about solid handeling, no constant "broken" sounding noises and rumbles, and very manageable power that is there when i need it and fun to drive in all aspects of the car. his wrx is none of these things. they sure do sound cool and go fast though. plus the boost those sideways piston contraptions can handle is AMAZING. nobody takes boost like a subaru, nobody but a supra can touch their motors in terms of forced induction. the vr6 sure comes close though at around 400whp safely on stock bottom end, but it sure ain't taking no 20 pounds of boost on a stock motor! 

subi's are fast dude, rly rly fast. sry to burst your bubble but the rabbit feels like a toyota corolla to your friend. if you rly rly want to talk crap about his car, enter into some auto cross and whoop his butt all day long to your heart's content. every setup has advantages and disadvantages. tell him to stop being a hater and talk more about torque. 

I just wanted to add I COMMEND YOU FOR BEING FRIENDS WITH A SUBI OWNER. they are the biggest pieces of...... yeah in indy anyway, the subi club is notorious for being the biggest jerks there are. i completely ripped the rear bumper cover off an STI w/my mk2 last year during road rally. he slammed brakes on so hard they caught fire... stupid ceramic breaks lol. they're all idiots i tell you, idiots. i actually prefer company of BMW owners over subi owners. sry i know i'm stereotyping but its all in good fun. we may be the guys with the slow cars, but we're definitely not the doosh bags! btw, my mk2 out corners sti's. lighter cars are amazing bro, try it!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Your first car is a 2010 Volkswagen? 
I wouldn't be complaining, brother- fast or slow! :thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Im pretty sure his stage 2 wrx will take an r32. R32's arent too fast and a stage 1 gti will take it. "Get the rabbit up to bout 200whp and it will be respectable but still slower than stock v8 mustang, barely. Much slower than every GTI, SI, and Mazdaspeed, wrx, etc, etc etc." Thats true cause most of the boosted 4's are tuned but a rabbit with an sri will pull on a stock gti and an si. It is also true a car will accelerate fastest at the engines peak hp and not peak torque. My friend is not the most knowledgeable and I kno more about performance and cars than he does. He also told me I will get better fuel economy if I accelerate harder which is pretty stupid. About me getting a 2010 vw as a first car I like my car but I do have times where I wish I could have bought a used turbocharged car.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Just tell him when you ride in his car you feel like your in a tin can and when he asks why say you can't hear him because of all the wind noise :laugh: 

Used turbo car= money/reliability 2010 golf= warrenty :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Honestly. Our car is actually not "fast" its more "quick" and your friend sounds like a typical subaru owner. They tend to think they are super car owners...the problem is this... You will NEVER have the fastest car out there. The thing that I like about my vw is the fact that it destroys most auto makers in the QUALITY arena. A subaru is a nice car, but they're brash, hardly refined and gawdy. If I wanted a teenagers wet dream I'd have bought a subaru.
In my opinion vw are more of a mature mans decision. They are refined, high quality fit and finish and over all a quality ride. A vw is more a drivers/modders car. They require know how and money to make big numbers and I like it that way. The biggest problem with any import is the fact that people think once they get an intake, blow off valve and coilovers on it they think they're some race car driver. the problem is bolt ons dont make anyone mario andretti. 
My advice to the OP
go take some classes.learn to drive your car to its limit. Take your friends down a few notches by learning the balance of your car. Get some seat time at your local track. Then see what car is better. Good driver mod makes up a huge difference in power.

Be happy you got a nice car in the first place. My first car was an 89 cr-x siR with a b16a built to the brim that was rhd converted by me in my garage.it taught me a ton and I learned very quickly that having a fast car only got me into trouble. I had fun in it but mostly had police in my rear view.

You'll quickly realize the fastest isn't the bestest lol...


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Your first car is a 2010 Volkswagen?
> I wouldn't be complaining, brother- fast or slow! :thumbup:


 This. 
There's always going to be a faster car. Just be happy you have a really nice brand new car as your first car. :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

it's the same story: who's got the more HP, and who is the fastest? Honestly, i don't care now a days. I can buy myself a nice pocket rocket, and enjoy it for what it's worth.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Your first car is a 2010 Volkswagen?
> I wouldn't be complaining, brother- fast or slow! :thumbup:


 this x476609087 

my first car was a 96 golf. 1000 bucks. 

you want it to be faster, boost it, but youre probably in high school with a lame part time job and cant afford it. why dont you ask mom and dad if you can dip into them college funds :laugh:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

yea im in college with a part time. I would love a turbo but if it blows I wouldn't be able to afford it. I can save for like 5 months to get a turbo though. But there are no turbo tunes for mk6 2.5's and warranty would go bye bye.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

What's a warranty???

You mean when I bought my car new in 08 they actually would fix broken things for free? 

I blew through my warranty the first month of owning the car lol... You won't need a warranty. You officially have the MOST reliable motor vw has made!

Screw warranty


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

tchilds said:


> nobody takes boost like a subaru, nobody but a supra can touch their motors in terms of forced induction. the vr6 sure comes close though at around 400whp safely on stock bottom end, but it sure ain't taking no 20 pounds of boost on a stock motor!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> not trying to hit on you , just want to inform you .. 12V VR6 2.8 can take a bit more than that , a friend of mine did 640whp on a stock block with only a head spacer . and Tim Mullen also running on a stock block is probably doing 700whp based on his 150mph 1/4mile . :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Golf 2.0T said:


> tchilds said:
> 
> 
> > nobody takes boost like a subaru, nobody but a supra can touch their motors in terms of forced induction. the vr6 sure comes close though at around 400whp safely on stock bottom end, but it sure ain't taking no 20 pounds of boost on a stock motor!
> ...


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

tchilds said:


> Golf 2.0T said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah 7 main bearings and a forged crank as well as the piston ring design make the vr6 one heck of a beast on boost. However, I doubt they ran over 500whp w/stock rod bolts but that is still cheap compared to a fully built 2.5 to get 500whp. I'm not surprised to hear this though and don't doubt it. My friend ran an un ramped/metered 200 shot on stock everything and all he smoked was the clutch. Eventually his solenoid fouled out and blew up the motor but that was his fault for not servicing them once a year.
> ...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Just get a c2 turbo kit
/thread

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

lol stage 2 rabbits are not going to put any kinda smack down on a wrx sry bro

i like the enthusiasm though!:heart:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Stage 2 TURBO sure will though :thumbup:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a MkV R32 running 23lbs boost and puts down about 470 lb-ft and 570AWHP. It will do more with DSG clutch R&D, because we'll be able to run 30lbs which it was built for. So what? Well I have a bone stock 2.5 MkVI Golf and drive it every day. It has 18's, H&R sways, H&R coil overs and R32 brakes. But the motor is stock. I much prefer driving this car. I only plan for SRI, headers, ECU tune and exhaust mods. 205 WHP will be perfect in this car for daily use. Big power is nice, but I love the 2.5 for daily. Learn to love yours and don't care about what others think. And besides, roads have bends and curves. Learn how to drive. A good driver makes all the difference.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tchilds said:


> lol stage 2 rabbits are not going to put any kinda smack down on a wrx sry bro
> 
> i like the enthusiasm though!:heart:


I definitely think they can on a lightly modded one. I searched on youtube for dyno pulls and with the cobbs tuning and bolts ons and they were in the 250 to almost 300whp range. 

Match C2 stage 2 up with a SRI and i'm sure you will have close to 300whp


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

brosky a stage 2 in my car im confident will hang or beat my friend. First of all my car is 400 pounds less 2nd of all his car is about 260whp. A stage 2 5 cylinder is 240-250 if u take power to weight ration into consideration I would take him. People always think subarus are sooo blistering fast but its really because of the transmission destroying redline launches needed to achieve such quick starts and therfore beat other cars off the line. If he were to correctly launch it then yes he would beat my from a dig from a roll it will be much more even.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

even the heaviest WRX weighs the same as a rabbit... :what:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got an 08 WRX bone stock with the crap TD04 turbo not the vf52 on the 2.5 with intake side cam phasing. I also have a c2 stg2 turbo rabbit with a quaife lsd and water meth. Very sure the WRX doesn't even come close not to mention you gotta slip the crap out of the clutch to get a good launch with the stupid hill assist on the wrx.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Also my rabbit has gobs of torque across the whole rev range whereas the wrx only has its meat in the lower midrange

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

umm a rabbit does not weigh 3200 lbs. We BOTH took our cars to the same scale on the same day and his was 3180 and mine was 2700lbs not lying. Maybe ill snap a pic if I go there again. A stock 2 door manual rabbit is 2900-3000.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

yea most people base speed of 0-60 which is stupid. The awd and high rpm launches are the reasons why they seem faster than they really are. I kinda feel bad that you got an 08wrx lol the suspension is so soft and handling and brakes are terrible for a performance car. My friends 09 is still kinda soft.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well there's a few good things about my 08 WRX... oddball year and certified pre-owned means I got a nice car with a warranty for a very reasonable price. Its the family car so I picked it based on price, safety, with a nice margin of fun thrown in. Volvo is the only other manufacturer on the same level with Subaru in the safety department. Car does feel a little soft I'll admit but not in a way where it feels like you're gonna miss a corner because of it. Panel gaps kinda drive me a little crazy on the car but the interior is something I prefer over the VW mainly because its easier to clean up after my kids. I do miss all my central convenience goodies though. I wouldn't call the interior lacking sofistication like most VW people might, I'd call it more utilitarian which fits with the concept of the car. I love my Turbo Rabbit because its so off the wall different than what almost everyone is doing and its stupid fun but in the end of the day the Subaru definitely fits my needs considerably better. I'll also say I particularly like how common sense subaru kept most everything under the hood. For how ridiculous of a car the WRX is, its super easy to DIY most of the upkeep. My only real complaint is how bad the AWD gas mileage is. Also forgot to mention the VIN on my base model is considered a regular impreza on insurance. I may do a VF52 swap with supporting 09+stg 2 mods once the warranty is up but all in all I'm not looking to make the WRX my race car or anything, I'd buy another MKI if I was gonna get serious about a motorsport build


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

jaja123 said:


> My friend is bitching about my car being sooo slow. I dont think my 0-60 of 6.9 is soooo slow. I gave him a ride and another friend went too but they are my best friends but im still mad. However this friend has a 2009 wrx stage 2 with bolt ons but still it pisses me off. He said his 5th pulled header than my 3rd. Hes probably making 60ftlbs more torque than his max hp. So in actuality it feels faster than it really is. And then he bitches about how torque is how you accelerate but it is really horsepower that judges how fast you accelerate and then he says what you feel(AKA Tourque) is how fast you are accelerating which is not true. About 2 months prior we did that 3rd gear and 5th gear race up to 115mph and I had him by 8-10 lengths and pretty much wrecked him. I forgot to mention that to him today when he dissed my car. Of course he rapes me by about 4 lengths in the same gear. Sorry if im rambling but im pissed off about it cause I love my car and its my first. I have more of a reason to get a turbo now lol.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, since you saw it, you were just itching to use it.


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

No turbo equals one less thing to break, tell your friend to go **** himself and while your at it lower it and call it a day. He is picking on you because someone else is raping his subaru with more hp/torque.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> I dont think my 0-60 of 6.9 is soooo slow.


i just wanted to comment on this.

who said that a 2.5l 5mt does 0-60 on 6.9??

everywhere i look it says: 7.8 secs or slower... from factory, with a manual.

the fastest my AT did was 7.7secs 0-60... i havent tried on the 6mt.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i just wanted to comment on this.
> 
> who said that a 2.5l 5mt does 0-60 on 6.9??
> 
> ...



I was able to do a 6.5-6.6 0-60 when i was n/a.

just realized that the OP's car is stock still i'm assuming. I never tried a 0-60 when the car was stock:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> I was able to do a 6.5-6.6 0-60 when i was n/a.
> 
> just realized that the OP's car is stock still i'm assuming. I never tried a 0-60 when the car was stock:laugh:


i'm fairly sure you were chipped. he is not.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have no seats, no spare, no tools or anything in the car and a much lighter exhaust. Car is 2900lbs stock for a 2 door base manual and my weight is 2700 with almost no fuel. Also single magnaflow cat back, carbonio intake and bfi dogbone. I did 7.6 0-60 when I was bone stock. My car also put down 163 whp on a dyno dynamics which is pretty good for some bolt ons. Here is a vid to prove my 0-60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alG77iawG78&feature=channel_video_title

check out my profile while you are at it


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Laser04

ur a dick


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> lol, since you saw it, you were just itching to use it.


HAHAHAHA This!!!



jaja123 said:


> Laser04
> 
> ur a dick


Nothing directed at you personally... you were just the perfect opportunity to use that pic after I saw it in another thread.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i'm fairly sure you were chipped. he is not.


yes i was chipped


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Laser04 said:


>


lol - I think the OP is 16 or 17 from the sounds of it.

Some of us had to drive '76 Mercury wagon's with fake wood on the side when we were your age OP, so suck it up and tell your "friends" to screw off. :facepalm:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Hha my first car was an olds 88 w/the 3800 in it. $400 and it would smoke a rabbit rofl.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

im 20 and so is my friend with the wrx. And lol is that the 3.8 with 165hp in a boat. My friend had a 92 olds with a 3.8 and that **** was slow sorry and the engine blew at 75k. Fyi I have a mk6 not called rabbits anymore


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Don't be mad bro, enjoy your inline 5. Its a secret weapon.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

New headers, exhaust, C2's SRI w CAI and then of course get yourself chipped. Youll be over 200hp N/A. (Oh and then slam it) :thumbup:


----------



## firecan65 (Oct 24, 2011)

If the guy's 20 and has a stage two turbo on a 08' WRX he's probably Broseidon: King of the Brocean. He can be trolled easily. Go out and buy a Yankees 59fifty cap and tell him he needs to crank up the boost... a lot. Then get him to show off by redlining the car in 0-60 sprints, tell him the guys on the forum think its cool. Rinse, lather, and repeat until motor blows.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA dude that line just made me laugh so hard ! Broseidon lol


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

he has 09 wrx with 18psi


----------

